# Need gunsmith in SD



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

Wanting to do a Mauser semi-custom in '06, but need somebody who can do the teflon or other hard finishes to the metal for me. I need a new trigger and safety, already got the barrel on and needs some polishing/beadblasting before the finish is put on. Would like to put a nice stock on too, haven't decided on synthetic or wood yet. Would like to have the action trued also. Pillar bedding would be nice.

Who would you recommend close to Sioux Falls, SD? I have talked to Gary's and Shooter's Alley up in Dell Rapids. Both seem fine enough.

Nate


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

if you are intersted in the drive, Spearfish gunsmithing does a great job on all my equip. granted the 6 hour drive might not be worth it


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

I contacted Matt via email once and he never replied. I go out there all the time, used to live in Rapid.

What kind of tweaking or building has he done for you?

Nate


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

Anybody near Sioux Falls????


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

try gary's gun shop... my dad deer hunts with their gunsmith...


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

send it to ahlmans gun shop in minnesota they are great doo great wrok get gun from all over the us.


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah I thought about it. I grew up 10 mins. from Alman's and know they do a really good job, was just looking for something a little closer. I might end up going there because they are closer than Spearfish and I know what kind of work they do.

Nate


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Sodak in Aberdeen??


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

One of my relitives lives down there. He brings his guns up to ND to get worked on. There is a guy in Mott, one just south of Jamestown and a guy in Dickinson. All three of them do great work. The guy south of Jamestown his wife does engraving. She engraves the cal and what ever you want. It looks real sharp.

Do not know of any in your area.


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

verg said:


> Sodak in Aberdeen??


they let their good gunsmith go... Walberg knew his stuff, now they have some guy in there right out of school... i am from Ipswich, everything i have goes to sioux falls...


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

were did you grow up at or what i work there actully.


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

Grew up in Faribault. About 10 miles from Morristown. Used to buy a ton of guns from Ahlman's. Dad got an Encore pistol in 30/06 and had them put a muzzle brake on and it was sweet. Chad C. used to be a smith there and I went to school with him.

Nate


----------



## sdrookie (May 21, 2006)

The gunsmiths at Scheels have helped me with 2 shotguns. Always pleasant to visit with as well.

We buy our guns from Garys and I'm sure their guys know what they are doing. They just had Springfield Armory days, thats gonna cost me.


----------

